# Newbie.



## MattKin

Hey guys
I'm brand new to this train stuff...I mean brand new.
I have some previous model making experience as a kid but that's about it.
My wife's co-worker gave us a ton of track, two locomotives and about 20 pieces of rolling stock (the kids went off to university)... The rest was me in about four weeks.
Opinions and criticisms are welcome. I've still got at least 80' of track left and "some" space!
Matt


----------



## T-Man

WOWZER
Just a beginner! Try posting pics in the gallery. Is it HO?
Hope to hear and see more. :thumbsup:

Welcome to the Forum!

This is actually a site of Canadian origin so I guess I am the tourist. 
My roots are deep into Quebec.


----------



## Johnny Tuffnuts

Yeah, looks pretty cool, but how about adding a start/finish line and maybe a helicopter landing pad?  

Johnny Tuffnuts


----------



## tworail

Great progress for a so called beginner. Nice work! Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## MattKin

*Landing pad...*

You sound strangely like a guy I know Johnny....weird.


----------



## MattKin

Yes T-Man, it is HO.
I'll post some more pics when I have time. I was out your way in Montreal all day today. Planes, trains and automobiles 2x in 24 hours....Long day!
Matt


----------



## MattKin

Some more...


----------



## Boston&Maine

Awsome layout you have there Matt, there sure is a heck of a lot of detail! Keep the pictures coming for sure


----------



## MattKin

*Still more pics...*

Sorry, I never did mention scale...It's H.O.
Matt


----------



## rutlandville

There is no doubt you have eceptional ability. The photos are inspiring. As stated by others, keep the photos coming


----------



## stationmaster

Nope, all of mine are 35mm and have to be scanned into the old computer. I haven't had the time to do all of that. Too busy restoring old boats, ice fishing, and fixing broken trains. Not to mention the Conductor's "honey do" list.

One of these days(familiar saying), I'll get around to it. Just not real high on my priority list.

I do have a few hundred pics of building the modular layout and running sessions. Even one of me with a gallon of stain running down the front of me and I'm, seemingly, holding the can against my chest trying to ebb the flow. Too late, I might add. Not a really funny moment in my eyes, but everyone else laughed. I guess it was the goofy look on my face that set everyone off. Yeh, right.

I am not much of a camera freak as some. I've been in the train hobby, off and on, since childhood, some 40+ years. Dad had trains and a small 10x14 layout. I guess that's not small to some, but much smaller than if I set up all of my modules, which I have never done. I have never been inclined to undertake setting up every module I have. I don't consider myself a rivet counter but like some reasonable accuracy with the consists that are on the track. Dash-9's or SD-40's do not look normal with an old Consolidated steam engine running with them.

I did notice that your pics were not in order. I take it that some were not up to your standards for posting? I can understand that. We should always wish to put our best foot forward. But, some are anxious to show their pride and joy. Some, like me, color outside of the lines, too. A photographer, I am not. I suck no matter what side of the camera I am on.


----------



## MattKin

Okay, okay point taken. I really like this site and I don't want to piss anybody off. Not at all. I shouldn't have made that crack and it won't happen again. We can all learn from each other and pool our talents here so that's what I'm gonna do.
BTW How DO you post a picture so that it actually show's up on the page rather than a link like mine do?
Matt


----------



## Southern

MattKin said:


> How DO you post a picture so that it actually show's up on the page rather than a link like mine do?
> Matt


 
http://www.performanceboats.com/tutorials/forums/postImage/

Keep the photo's comming, I am going to steel some of what I saw for my layout.

Try posting them in the *Model Train Picture Gallery *it's a great place to put a lot of photo's.

I hope that helps.


----------



## stationmaster

MattKin said:


> Okay, okay point taken. I really like this site and I don't want to piss anybody off. Not at all. I shouldn't have made that crack and it won't happen again. We can all learn from each other and pool our talents here so that's what I'm gonna do.
> BTW How DO you post a picture so that it actually show's up on the page rather than a link like mine do?
> Matt


Don't quite understand, are you using an html file?


----------



## Boston&Maine

Glad to see that this thread fixed itself 



MattKin said:


> BTW How DO you post a picture so that it actually show's up on the page rather than a link like mine do?
> Matt


You need to upload them to the Model Train Forum Gallery or a third-party image hosting site such as Photobucket... Read this thread and post if you have any questions...


----------



## Johnny Tuffnuts

MattKin said:


> BTW How DO you post a picture so that it actually show's up on the page rather than a link like mine do?
> Matt


Duh!  Ya mean like this?










Nice train track set, Matt. :thumbsup:

JT


----------



## MattKin

*Yes Johnny....*

....like that.
How do I do it? I'll stop by your work with coffee today and you can 'splain it to me.
Matt


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

when you post the link you can put







behind it. Or you can click on the mountain with the moon box on top of the reply box and paste the address of the picture in there and hit ok. Either way the pic will show up.


----------



## MattKin

*Pics...*

I'm uploading them straight from my computer. The browse process doesn't seem to allow me to post







before and after my pics. I know that ultimately the photos can still be seen, I just wish they'd pop right up on the thread without viewers having to click on 'em.
Please all.
Do advise.
I've used the web for my entire adult life but I lack the skills for giving back.
Matt


----------



## T-Man

To post a picture in the forum it has to be in the gallery or on a web photo account.Can't do it straight from the puter.


----------



## MattKin

Thanks man.
No time for that! I'll just have to keep posting 'em as links I guess.
Matt


----------



## Johnny Tuffnuts

MattKin said:


> Thanks man.
> No time for that! I'll just have to keep posting 'em as links I guess.
> Matt


What's wrong with you, Matt? Do I still have to do everything for you? 

Here are the pictures of your choo-choo train track:




































































































Whew! That took me all of five minutes! I'm beat!

As has been stated here already, the images must be linked from the web, not from your own HD. Use this button:







It ain't rocket science, boy.

JT


----------



## MattKin

*Thnx.*

The cheque is in the mail Johnny!


----------



## MattKin

*Try try again.*


----------



## MattKin

*Got it.*


----------



## MattKin




----------



## MattKin

*...*










Problem solved. 
Sorry.
I'm a slow learner.
Matt


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Very cool!


----------



## Southern

WTG

Matt good pics. thanks for posting them.


----------



## MattKin

Thanks for the help Southern.
I should have just asked my eight year old son how to do it!
Matt


----------



## MattKin

*I'm really a fan....*

...Of this pic too!








Matt


----------



## MattKin

*Chiefmcfuz*

Thanks man!


----------



## MattKin

*Macro....*

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=285&stc=1&d=1233979934


----------



## Don Chovanec

Absolutly first class layout. I wanna come play at your house . . . Just kidding. Great job loved seeing it. especially the weathering. That is my toughest area.


----------



## MattKin

Thanks Don!
It's been nice to get so much positive feedback on my first attempt.
Phase II is in the planning stage and I plan on fixing a lot of my novice errors this time around!
Matt
PS: Wait for a post here on weathering! All I need is a pic of the solution I bought for $10. It's awesome and totally foolproof.


----------

